# Red Gate Golf course fishing at Montgomery County



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

Since Red gate golf course closed last year, it temporarily became a park few months ago. I've tried fishing few time there with no success. 

anybody else fished here before? or planning to ?


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Any chance it's this golf course? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAijgG-azZM


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

thaweatherman, that was pretty good. He found himself a good chucky hole. Looks like snake head don't hurt bass fishing.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

thaweatherman said:


> Any chance it's this golf course? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAijgG-azZM


I used to watch his channel, but all of that screaming got too much. He's really good and catches fish for sure, but screams on every hookup like he has never seen a fish before.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

double post!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> I used to watch his channel, but all of that screaming got too much. He's really good and catches fish for sure, but screams on every hookup like he has never seen a fish before.


Yea, that was getting on my nerves also.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I turned off the sound!


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

GET ON THE BOATTTTTTTT 😂😂😂


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

1Rod definitely plays it up for his teen and preteen audience. All that shouting belies a shrewd business model.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

He might be copying Roland Martin. Sounds kind of like him.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

nope. its not that golf course. 1rod's golf course is 20 miles from montgomery county and it's private golf course so i wouldn't go there and fish. He's def. trespassing and some a-hole personnel call cops or something then.......... let me know anybody who fish redgate and caught some fish.


----------



## Gilberte (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't like the way he screams all the time, either. Sits and catches fish and shouts, caught also shouting, waiting for the yells this  , screams catches..and he screams like he's never seen a fish before


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

dominopizza, the one he usually pond fishes is over near 97 and that one is private, but he claims the one in the video is a closed golf course. I don't recall him saying what county it was in. 

I agree with mathman. He definitely plays it up for his preteen/teenage audience. The successful fishermen on YT have to do it to make money. Ad revenue off subscribers and sales through their sponsors (usually MTB/CatchCo) constitute their living. He's as old as I am and after three kids I definitely don't have the energy for that excitement on EVERY fish (unless of course someone dangled money in my face).


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! That was good thaweatherman. We do it for nothing. LOL!


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

thaweatherman , it is a closed golf course and i know the exact golf course. It's private still, so i wouldn't trespass private property like 1rod does. redgate golf course is owned and turned into public park so it's safe to fish there if anybody is interested.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Ah I understand now. I need to get better at golf course familiarity. There aren't enough landmarks in the background on this one for me to find it.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

thaweatherman said:


> Any chance it's this golf course? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAijgG-azZM


Ha Ha Ha....I like that guy, but he needs to take a chill pill...LOL


----------

